# Kiss your cancellation fees goodbye



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Being reported in Milwaukee and Houston so it's a matter of time for everyone.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

That's absolute bullshit! You could literally burn $20 in gas in 5 hours for nothing.

Once the riders are aware of this they'll be calling you all over town "just in case".


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Yup


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

This won't be an issue for me bc I've stopped waiting 5min months ago. If I arrive and they are not waiting on me I keep going. Half the time they are going 1mile anyways. If I get an Uber call more then 2miles away I don't even go bc they are going nowhere just to lazy to walk and not going to tip.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Payback for the strike. Time to strike again. October 15th sounds good for you Dallas drivers?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

It could mean no fee if the pax cancel, not the driver. 

Or (unlikely) that the driver gets,a no show fee after 5 minutes but from uber not the pax.

I haven't had to agree to anything new since the SRF increase (houston). I have also received no text or email about this.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

^that kind of optimism when it comes to uber makes me laugh and cry simultaneosly.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This will work both ways. By doing this, Uber is saying that drivers' waiting time has no value. And if a driver waiting for pax has no value then there is consequently no problem if the driver decides to take off immediately upon arriving at a potential no show situation, or after 30 seconds, or one minute etc.

I usually take off after a minute or two anyway if the pax is not there.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

This is bullshit. Although I did notice that I had a cancellation on Saturday night that didn't pay even though I was less than a block away when the cancellation came in.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberissohonest said:


> ^that kind of optimism when it comes to uber makes me laugh and cry simultaneosly.


Oh its not optimism. Uber likes to try things out so you just never know.

If I don't get a cancellation fee for waiting I'll be calling every pax to verify exact location and cancelling if they don't answer. Also will tell them to be waiting as I won't.


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

And people out there don't want to strike saying uber is a good company to work for I think that's true only if you like being taken advantage of this is why I rather strike people like uberman can kiss my a##


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

In Houston its still $6 as of now. I emailed Uber and was confirmed its still $6. 
Also we haven't got a new Service Fee Schedule other then the one I agreed to dated Oct 2, 2015. 
I updated tonight to v3.56.0 of the app and didn't have a new fee schedule. But thats not saying it won't happen later today.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

No more waiting for them to come outside.No more that 5 minute request.All uber going to do is piss off the passangers


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Its been looked into here in Houston. The pax doesn't pay for cancellations. But Uber does. 
Even in on our "driver" website in help about cancels it explains we get paid after 5mins enroute and after 5mins for waiting.
Also we haven't got a new "service fee schedule" to agree to. 

On the "pax" side of the website it says $0 for cancellations. That means they pay nothing. Doesn't mean the drivers don't get paid.


And it makes the raise in SRF make more sense.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

RachelD said:


> This is bullshit. Although I did notice that I had a cancellation on Saturday night that didn't pay even though I was less than a block away when the cancellation came in.


If you drove for 5-minute and you were "on-time" then e-mail support your Trip ID so they can rightfully compensate you.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I am sure this had nothing to do with the thousands of drivers (many on UberPeople) that took advantage of the cancellation fees. This pisses me off something fierce and personally I think it's ridiculous however you don't have to go far on these forums to read all the drivers stories on how they got as close to the pin as possible without being seen so they can wait 5 minutes to get their cancellation fees. 

I am lowering my acceptance to 7 minutes or less away. Not going to take any chances.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I am sure this had nothing to do with the thousands of drivers (many on UberPeople) that took advantage of the cancellation fees. This pisses me off something fierce and personally I think it's ridiculous however you don't have to go far on these forums to read all the drivers stories on how they got as close to the pin as possible without being seen so they can wait 5 minutes to get their cancellation fees.
> 
> I am lowering my acceptance to 7 minutes or less away. Not going to take any chances.


Part of the new cancellation rules are that you have to be driving to the pin and on-time versus driving away, so that helped curb some of the abuse. But yes, I agree.

Insert: This is why we can't have nice things. lol


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Looks like I'll pull up, and if they aren't waiting, I'll just leave


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I am sure this had nothing to do with the thousands of drivers (many on UberPeople) that took advantage of the cancellation fees. This pisses me off something fierce and personally I think it's ridiculous however you don't have to go far on these forums to read all the drivers stories on how they got as close to the pin as possible without being seen so they can wait 5 minutes to get their cancellation fees.
> 
> I am lowering my acceptance to 7 minutes or less away. Not going to take any chances.


Yeah Lou it's always the drivers fault and never uber's right?


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

from the website


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

knowing this pax will cancel left and right and if surge drops. they will keep you waiting longer too. my guess is its costing uber money on bad pins pax complian for refund and they pay drivers out


----------



## joepercussion1 (Sep 12, 2014)

I see that on the site, but the help pages for affected cities still say riders will be charged. 

Whether or not they charge the rider doesn't matter to me (that is their business), as long as we are still getting that fee.

If they are trying to be more customer friendly with this policy, it seems to just be pissing everyone off to the point where several people will not wait, giving riders bad service.

Bad move by Uber if this is the case.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

They have to pay for that huge Vegas bash somehow. Looks like it's going to be only for uberx/XL, so far.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

No more cancellation fees in Madison, as of yesterday. What incentive do I have to wait even 3 mins after arrival?


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

If Uber pulls this sleazy shit in your area, all drivers need to set a limit to how far they are willing to travel to a pick up and cancel after no more than two minutes. These dirty bastards have no respect for their "partners."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

joepercussion1 said:


> I see that on the site, but the help pages for affected cities still say riders will be charged.
> 
> Whether or not they charge the rider doesn't matter to me (that is their business), as long as we are still getting that fee.
> 
> ...


The problem is if uber doesn't charge the pax they'll never learn to be ready. I've had a few tell me they noticed when uber started charging them when the driver left and they stopped ordering before they were ready.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> If Uber pulls this sleazy shit in your area, all drivers need to set a limit to how far they are willing to travel to a pick up and cancel after no more than two minutes. These dirty bastards have no respect for their "partners."


wrong move. we must strike. unity will be the only thing that will bring change. you start trying to change things on your own like not waiting for pax uber will threaten to deactivate you. it's their policy. it's time for us to stop being dumb ****s and hit uber hard.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Sabatoge from the insides won't work with uber. There is x amount of pax and y amount of drivers. Supply greatly outweighs demand.

The main reason why unity won't work with drivers is because too many stupid uneducated illeterate people behind the wheel. Just for fun, I had drivers pick up pings from 25 minutes away for uber x. Of course I cancel within minutes, but I so get the urge to text them you are a stupid idiot for willing to drive 20 miles to pick up what could be a $4 dollar run.

Folks, I've been saying this before we knew what uber was, cabbing is half a notch above homelessness.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Payback for the strike. Time to strike again. October 15th sounds good for you Dallas drivers?


Howed the first one work out for you?


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Uber's still paying $5 for cancellations, they're just not charging the riders.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Yep exactly. Do I agree with all the rules? NO!!! But as long as they are the rules I will abide by them.


Good for you Uberlou ! FYI: just be careful when uncle Travis makes a sharp turn, you may break your nose.
This has been a PSA


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Good for you Uberlou ! FYI: just be careful when uncle Travis makes a sharp turn, you may break your nose.
> This has been a PSA


I love failed attempts at humor. Hope you didn't hurt yourself thinking of that knee slapper.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

madUber74 said:


> No more cancellation fees in Madison, as of yesterday. What incentive do I have to wait even 3 mins after arrival?


you have no incentive. Toes on the curb. 90 second rule if busy. Given the ability to track a driver's approach, a driver shouldn't need to so much as txt a pax unless their is an error in pin placement.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

funny that it would start in Houston, home of the idiotic pin placements.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

If they actually did stop paying drivers cancellation fees, that'd just increase the turnover rate. I sure as hell wouldn't be out there if not for the cancellation fee. It's the only thing protecting me from pax putting map pins miles away from their actual locations, pax no show, pax requesting a ride and then changing their mind after I've already driven three miles through downtown...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I for see a lot more 1*'s for the pax. Should have gave one yesterday but 3.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm way too generous with pax ratings. The way things have been going, that's likely to change if I don't pick up a day job for the winter.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Yes, Do I agree with all the rules? NO!!! But as long as they are the rules I will abide by them.


You must be making good Money
Uber on


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

it will be abused by pax, uber will reinstate it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> it will be abused by pax, uber will reinstate it.


Doesn't the "PAX" abuse of anything and every thing all ready ?

As long as there are people willing to drive 
Uber will find new surprises for its drivers


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Doesn't the "PAX" abuse of anything and every thing all ready ?
> 
> As long as there are people willing to drive
> Uber will find new surprises for its drivers


You are right.
Uber is going to push the limits and try everything until people stop driving.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Sabatoge from the insides won't work with uber. There is x amount of pax and y amount of drivers. Supply greatly outweighs demand.
> 
> The main reason why unity won't work with drivers is because too many stupid uneducated illeterate people behind the wheel. Just for fun, I had drivers pick up pings from 25 minutes away for uber x. Of course I cancel within minutes, but I so get the urge to text them you are a stupid idiot for willing to drive 20 miles to pick up what could be a $4 dollar run.
> 
> Folks, I've been saying this before we knew what uber was, cabbing is half a notch above homelessness.


i'd like to hear your input then on what would work??? no violence though.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> You must be making good Money
> Uber on


Oh he's killing with those .80 a mile rates in Atlanta, plus he's only been driving a few months, he has it all figured out .


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

[QUOTE="UberLou, post: 510097, memDo I agree with all the rules? NO!!! But as long as they are the rules I will abide by them.[/QUOTE]
...yes, the constantly shifting, impossibly difficult to keep track of UBER rules. Why? Let me restate my oft stated mantra: IT SHOULDN'T BE THIS COMPLICATED TO DRIVE PEOPLE AROUND IN A CAB.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

stuber said:


> ...yes, the constantly shifting, impossibly difficult to keep track of UBER rules. Why? Let me restate my oft stated mantra: IT SHOULDN'T BE THIS COMPLICATED TO DRIVE PEOPLE AROUND IN A CAB.


You remember that pop up window that came up and said you could not drive until you agree to the terms when logging on to the app? Read it next time, not that difficult.


----------



## TinyDog (May 24, 2015)

Mazda3 said:


> Uber's still paying $5 for cancellations, they're just not charging the riders.


In some markets like here in Madison, they are NOT paying the drivers for cancellations. We received this notice in our weekly email.....

_Cancellation Fee
There is no longer a cancellation fee for our *partners* and riders. If you've waited for a rider for 5 minutes and have been unable to make contact, you are welcome to cancel the trip and go back online so you can get another request. _


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

You want to know bussines ???
Last 30days total 18 rides
45% of my total 
The rest is cash & check

Uberlou you need serious help


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You want to know bussines ???
> Last 30days total 18 rides
> 45% of my total
> The rest is cash & check
> ...


Enjoy your Ramen Noodles.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> There is x amount of pax and y amount of drivers. Supply greatly outweighs demand.


That is largely a result of Uber transferring the cost of car ownership to the driver and then enforcing rates below cost in order to crush any and all competition. By terracing rates Uber charges slightly from market to market and the use of extraordinarily high rates in new markets, Uber creates a natural division among drivers. The fact that such a wide range of cars with greatly differing costs to operate further creates disagreement.

Drivers sign up and agree to certain terms. However, that doesn't mean that Uber should dimply be given the ability to change their policies at their own whim. Rates are literally below the cost for drivers to operate in cities such as Detroit. SUch pricing models bring to the front anti-trust concerns. Such behavior by Uber should very much be resisted.

Uber itself is famous for agreeing to one thing and doing another, as they please at their whim where compliance to local regulations are concerned. A person could create a list then of examples as long as their arm of examples without much difficulty.

I earlier mentioned Uber's tendency to terrace the rates they charge from market to market. They do this while mostly setting prices for service at noncompetitive rates. Just be there is a chosen lucky few fortunate enough to be in a town where it is possible to make it, is not enough to hold drivers in low rate, low surge markets hostage from sticking their neck out and working for change.

Kalanick himself praises the power of disruption. His own drivers are in no way immune from his disruptive efforts. It stands to reason it is the only language he is willing to listen to.

Just because a driver agrees to a particular contract doesn't mean it was carried out in good faith, there is overwhelming evidence the partnership, which claims drivers are independent contractors has not been carried out in good faith. For that reason, in spite of a few drivers able to make a go of it, drivers should act stand up for themselves in protest. To do so is reasonable.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

.... and by suggesting they haven't acted in good faith: Denial of fiduciary responsibility, a grey area but less so in face of their dramatic rate cuts after rolling out the program with Santander. Forcing drivers to be complicit in anti-trust behavior (forcing them to operate virtually at a loss). Forcing such compliance also destroys any possibility for a competitive alternative. Those are just two glaring examples.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I tend to stand up against such exploitation


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

cancel fee still in dc market?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Without cancellation fees as an incentive, city drivers will only wait a minute before canceling no show. Pax will complain, then stop using it. 
A good way to protest would be for riders to request and cancel rides all the time in those markets on strike weekend. It'll effectively shut down service because drivers will stop responding to pings


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> No more waiting for them to come outside.No more that 5 minute request.All uber going to do id piss off the passangers


wrong. it's time for us to realize that uber will always side with the pax. uber will threaten to deactivate you for giving pax a "poor experience". uber has every single driver in check with their threats. you can't beat uber on your own by trying to find a way to game uber. we must do this together. we need a voice. let us speak clearly on Oct 16 at 5pm. this is unacceptable.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> cancel fee still in dc market?


Only one way to find out.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jrboy said:


> wrong. it's time for us to realize that uber will always side with the pax. uber will threaten to deactivate you for giving pax a "poor experience". uber has every single driver in check with their threats. you can' beat uber on your own by trying to find a way to game uber. we must do this together. we need a voice. let us speak clearly on Oct 16 at 5pm. this is unacceptable.


I do really care if they get ride of the cancelation fee I'm not waiting more than a minute


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I keep getting reassured by Uber email "Rochelle" that the cancel fee in Indianapolis is $5.
I keep telling her the website says zero dollars on the pay schedule (Pax can see it also)









She keeps telling me, after numerous ways of asking "are you sure, the website says zero dollars" that yes, UberX has a $5 cancel fee.

Last night I had the opportunity to test it.
I set my timer a good 30-40 seconds AFTER arrival. Pin was in the wrong place according to phone call from pax after 4 minutes.
I gave it until the timer went off, should have been close to 6 minutes by then. I canceled, and went to the address the pax gave me on the phone.
She was there, wondering what happened. I said "I don't know, the screen went blank on me" She simply ordered me up again, and I took her to destination.

Here's what "Rochelle" wrote:

_Rochelle (Uber)
Oct 7, 09:39

Hi Tim,

As I looked further and verified, the cancellation fee for Indianapolis for uberX and uberXL is $5. I apologize for the confusion. Rest assured that the site will be updated soon as I have already reported it.

I really appreciate your effort in letting us know about this.

Please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions or concerns. We're here to help.

Rochelle
help.uber.com_​Here's the cancel I tested last night, 6 minute wait with a phone call:
*Date*
October 9, 2015
*Driver*
{Redacted}
*Vehicle*
{Redacted}
*Requested Vehicle*
uberX
*Time*
8:47PM
*Duration*
0:00
*Miles*
0.0
*Fare*
$0.00


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> funny that it would start in Houston, home of the idiotic pin placements.


I had 2 no shows tonight and 1 yesterday. None paid automatically. When I emailed immediately after cancelling all were adjusted within 15 minutes. I'll let you all know if they stay. I did have to email a second time on one as it was only done as $5 not $6 fee.

Maybe the CSRs just don't know yet or maybe the new policy is don't pay it unless the driver *****es.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 14895


I guess the 5 minute wait time has been canceled to


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 14895


Stop telling the CSRs there are no cancel fees. If they don't know and give them to us so much the better.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I do really care if they get ride of the cancelation fee I'm not waiting more than a minute


but you still lose because you will be driving to pick up spots for nothing. the only way to beat uber is to unite.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

jrboy said:


> but you still lose because you will be driving to pick up spots for nothing. the only way to beat uber is to unite.


How many drivers are there that read what's going on at UberPeople.net?
How many drivers are there?

divide those two numbers for a percentage of drivers that could possibly "Unite".

Then take a guess; out of the drivers that know about the strike next week, how many support the strike?

It's a fart in a blizzard, a blip on the radar, an impotent howl of rage by a minority of drivers.

Last week Uber deposited $7.
This week, Uber will deposit perhaps $12
I'm not an Uber driver, I'm a Lyft driver.

I drive almost exclusively for Lyft, so yes, I will be "on strike" next weekend. For all the good it will do. I took two rides yesterday while my car was getting brakes. Neither driver knew anything about a strike next week, news to them.

It will be business as usual for me, but please don't think anything will change. Uber is bigger than the paltry percentage of drivers that will "strike" next week.
* You can't herd cats.*


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> How many drivers are there that read what's going on at UberPeople.net?
> How many drivers are there?
> 
> divide those two numbers for a percentage of drivers that could possibly "Unite".
> ...


you're a small thinker.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It's starting to feel like Texas has the test markets to see how crappy Uber can treat their drivers to see exactly how much they will put up with before they quit. First it's Dallas and their shitty rates and now Houston with the cancellation fee bullshit. I also think I read that somewhere in Texas they weren't even going to get paid this week. I imagine there are people at Uber corporate getting a big laugh out of this as more and more new drivers sign up for their chance at "life changing money."


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you're a small thinker.


Yeah, well - at least I'm doing something about it besides preaching to the choir about "uniting" 1% of all drivers.

Try this:
Spend $8 over at VistaPrint.
Have a few hundred business cards made up (like I did) with the Lyft website, your Lyft rider promo code and your Lyft driver referral code.

Every Uber passenger that you can make a Lyft passenger is a small kick in the nuts for Travis.
Every Uber passenger that you can make a Lyft passenger is a $10 pat on the back for you.
Every Uber passenger that becomes a Lyft passenger gets 10 rides worth $5 each.

You want to have an effect on Uber's bottom line? Take their customers away from them, even if it's only for the promo rides, it's money Uber will not get.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you're a small thinker.


He has a point there are alot of driver most of them have no idea about this websit our the strike.Give you a good example they were late with there pay this week and there was still alot drivers out there


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> It's starting to feel like Texas has the test markets to see how crappy Uber can treat their drivers to see exactly how much they will put up with before they quit. First it's Dallas and their shitty rates and now Houston with the cancellation fee bullshit. I also think I read that somewhere in Texas they weren't even going to get paid this week. I imagine there are people at Uber corporate getting a big laugh out of this as more and more new drivers sign up for their chance at "life changing money."


Texas is where libertarian ideology finds its most supporters.

Whatever uber does in the name of free market economy, it can be supported by a larger base of drivers in Texas.

uber can succeed in Texas better than in a democratic leaning state.


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

This is bullshit.

If pax dont show up, start trip. Go for a ride till pax cancels. You get paid, and pax cant rate you!

Keep eye on fare, if it gets adjusted, say pax didnt know what he/she was doing.


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

IF someone interested can read this about cancelation fee.

*xXx* (Uber)

Hi Igor,

Thanks for writing in.

The reason why you did not receive the cancellation fee for this trip is because you arrived 9 minutes and 14 seconds after the original ETA of 6 minutes and 56 seconds. Unfortunately that is the reason why you did not receive the cancellation fee in this case. Please have a look at our policy for clarification;

Our cancellation policy is as follows:


Clients are charged a cancellation fee if they cancel the trip (or do a no-show) more than 5 minutes after the original request. This is whether they cancel from their app or if you as the driver cancel, marking it 'Client Requested Cancel' or 'Client No-Show'. *- Clients will not be charged if they cancel and the driver is more than 5 minutes over the original ETA*
Please feel free to get back to me if you have any further questions!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

HvyGear said:


> This is bullshit.
> 
> If pax dont show up, start trip. Go for a ride till pax cancels. You get paid, and pax cant rate you!
> 
> Keep eye on fare, if it gets adjusted, say pax didnt know what he/she was doing.


A perfect and direct approach to get deactivated.

Every thing Uber does it is doing it "because they can".

Only way to stop Uber from doing things like that is to organize and act as 1 unit with common interests. I think we have betetr chance of hearding chicken or cats, but this is fact.


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

HvyGear said:


> This is bullshit.
> 
> If pax dont show up, start trip. Go for a ride till pax cancels. You get paid, and pax cant rate you!
> 
> Keep eye on fare, if it gets adjusted, say pax didnt know what he/she was doing.


One guy i know was deactivated because he was 'starting trips' before clients get into the car.
Obviously you know sometimes pax telling you 'where are you' or 'im coming' but it's other side of the river  So bear that in mid


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

igor l said:


> One guy i know was deactivated because he was 'starting trips' before clients get into the car.
> Obviously you know sometimes pax telling you 'where are you' or 'im coming' but it's other side of the river  So bear that in mid





UberXTampa said:


> A perfect and direct approach to get deactivated.
> 
> Every thing Uber does it is doing it "because they can".
> 
> Only way to stop Uber from doing things like that is to organize and act as 1 unit with common interests. I think we have betetr chance of hearding chicken or cats, but this is fact.


Fair point. Do it once in a while anyway. Haha. =)


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Yeah, well - at least I'm doing something about it besides preaching to the choir about "uniting" 1% of all drivers.
> 
> Try this:
> Spend $8 over at VistaPrint.
> ...


you actually think i'm just sitting back? i put way more than $8 into this thing. i donated at go fund me for the cause. i'm also telling all my pax to download lyft to be prepared for that weekend. uber does not want their pax with another option on their phone. and i'm telling uber drivers. last night i talked to uber/lyft driver...and i decided to sign up for lyft. lyft does have the tip option. if uber does not cooperate i will definitely do what you are doing. but uber does have the clientele right now so thats why we are trying to make uber better for both pax and drivers.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> He has a point there are alot of driver most of them have no idea about this websit our the strike.Give you a good example they were late with there pay this week and there was still alot drivers out there


i don't really care about being late with payment. as long as they pay. what i hate is getting cancelled on after driving 4 minutes. now imagine no cancellation fee? that will enrage me. yo could be waiting 5 minutes for pax after the drive and get cancelled. this will happen in your market. so what are you doing about it???


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, got my cancellation fee from last night, but I had to ***** to Uber by email, look up the transaction #, you just know they're not paying them unless you make a stink.

I guess the website is, as I was told, needing an update.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Well, got my cancellation fee from last night, but I had to ***** to Uber by email, look up the transaction #, you just know they're not paying them unless you make a stink.
> 
> I guess the website is, as I was told, needing an update.


unless the pax cancels after 5min. i have had to argue to get the no shows since the new format of auto arrive. they will bs you that you didnt reach eta in time. or say you didnt wait 5 min. in one case i said maam go look at tha total time, 2 min eta 9 min total time from call to no show. do the damn math yourself. of course still had to escalate it 2 times. im tired of fighting for $4. and Lou wants us to celebrate the job with a glass of punch at a kiss up meeting, yeah ok. cheap skates.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> unless the pax cancels after 5min. i have had to argue to get the no shows since the new format of auto arrive. they will bs you that you didnt reach eta in time. or say you didnt wait 5 min. in one case i said maam go look at tha total time, 2 min eta 9 min total time from call to no show. do the damn math yourself. of course still had to escalate it 2 times. im tired of fighting for $4. and Lou wants us to celebrate the job with a glass of punch at a kiss up meeting, yeah ok. cheap skates.


Hit arrived 4min before arrival.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Hit arrived 4min before arrival.


 if i beat the auto arrive button to the punch it seems to work at times , but i dont want to hit it too early and they dont see me and cancel or be pissed it took me another 4 min.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i don't really care about being late with payment. as long as they pay. what i hate is getting cancelled on after driving 4 minutes. now imagine no cancellation fee? that will enrage me. yo could be waiting 5 minutes for pax after the drive and get cancelled. this will happen in your market. so what are you doing about it???


I will take the 16 thru the 18th off I will drive lyft only that weekend but my point is there so many drivers that most don't even know about it.i care that we did not get paid on time that going to make me drive more lyft


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I will take the 16 thru the 18th off I will drive lyft only that weekend but my point is there so many drivers that most don't even know about it.i care that we did not get paid on time that going to make me drive more lyft


you're right there are a lot of drivers that don't know but we must continue to do our part to get the word out. i don't know if you've noticed but there has been a lot of new drivers on here since the talk about the strike. many don't comment on here or facebook because of fear of deactivation, but many will be offline. uber off


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you're right there are a lot of drivers that don't know but we must continue to do our part to get the word out. i don't know if you've noticed but there has been a lot of new drivers on here since the talk about the strike. many don't comment on here or facebook because of fear of deactivation, but many will be offline. uber off


I don't care about being deactivated from uber.I quiet better jobs


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Still working In Wash DC.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

How can their be a $0 cancellation fee, that is freaking horrible....


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> How can their be a $0 cancellation fee, that is freaking horrible....


It's easy in uber world " they can"


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

jrboy said:


> but you still lose because you will be driving to pick up spots for nothing. the only way to beat uber is to park the car.


fixed it for you.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

That truly sucks. Paid cancellations were one of the few things that Uber had on real taxis.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

As of today ... ATX still has Cancel Fees for pax. But new SRF takes effect tomorrow, so no telling ...


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Welp
There goes the teet...


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> we must unite **** uber.


i agree.


----------



## ATM (Oct 10, 2015)

what I've been also noticing .. riders who ping you.. as your driving to get them (and I've heard from kids in my car)
their friends are still searching for drivers closer, and then when they fine one..they cancel you and their 
friend accepts the new driver. Sooooo I agree.. what i do is tell the custy, what time it is and that I'm here for a few mins.
if they dont respond.. good night Jane.. outta there.


----------



## Jennifer beck (Sep 17, 2015)

Last night, I was within a few blocks of the request, I tried calling the rider as soon as I got the assignment, and left a voicemail telling them I was on the way, described my car, and asked them to meet met at the corner. When pulled up to the pin, got the "you have arrived" message from Waze, and the trip was already cancelled.

I'm pretty sure I got no compensation for that. I could probably challenge it, but will have to check to see if I can remember or figure out which trip assignment it was.

On bar crawl nights and game nights, I get a lot of cancellations just as I pull up, within the predicted arrival time, for trips that take me less than 5 minutes to get to. Usually it is no concern because another rider is assigned shortly after.

I do hate that when using Waze, I don't hear or see a canceled request unless I'm looking at the Uber app. I've driven large distances and long amounts of time, only to find out trip is just no longer there at all. Is it a cell phone network issue, or a app issue, I don't know, but I'm going to be watching it more closely and trying to keep from getting jerked around by it.

(Edits to typos)


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Jennifer beck said:


> Last night, I was within a few blocks of the request, I tried calling the rider as soon as I got the assignment, and left a voicemail telling them I was on the way, described my car, and asked them to meet met at the corner. When pulled up to the pin, got the "you have arrived" message from Waze, and the trip was already cancelled.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I got no compensation for that. I could probably challenge it, but will have to check to see if I can remember or figure out which trip assignment it was.
> 
> ...


 are you going to strike on the 16th?


----------



## Jennifer beck (Sep 17, 2015)

Today is the first I've heard about a strike.

Besides my not earning anything on that day by not Ubering, what will the result be?

Statistically, someone will Uber anyway and have a nice, easy, big earnings day with everyone else not driving.

Sure, Uber will have a dip in earnings for the day, but the media publicity over the strike will be free advertising.

Edited to ad: in my driving area, a Uber strike will make our taxi drivers very happy. Uber customers will suffer in the crossfire.

I haven't decided about the strike. As a blue collar union kid, I'm inclined to stay home quietly. As a broke wage slave, I may financially not have a choice but to bust my butt. I'm used to being used by employers. My efforts so far to free myself from it have been unsuccessful and unprofitable. I'm unemployed and broke with an awesome re'sume'.

Her's something else to ponder regarding Uber driver solidarity- I don't know my other drivers, and haven't decided if they are compatriots or competitors. If I stand for them, will they stand for me? Likely not, because they don't know me, and have their own reasons to earn. The drivers on the forum seem nice, helpful and friendly, but how am isupposed to know if some aren't sabotaging my rides by ordering up and canceling fake ones, or some other action I haven't figured out yet?

In another post on my city page, I directly asked if we drivers are team mates or competitors. So far I think the answer is that we are team mates online, who knows how that translates on the road.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Huberis said:


> .... and by suggesting they haven't acted in good faith: Denial of fiduciary responsibility, a grey area but less so in face of their dramatic rate cuts after rolling out the program with Santander. Forcing drivers to be complicit in anti-trust behavior (forcing them to operate virtually at a loss). Forcing such compliance also destroys any possibility for a competitive alternative. Those are just two glaring examples.


One of the MOST INTELLIGENT POSTS on this site. Bravo!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Jennifer beck said:


> Today is the first I've heard about a strike.
> 
> Besides my not earning anything on that day by not Ubering, what will the result be?
> 
> ...


why do people think small? yes you can earn more in two days, but we want to earn more everyday. whatever you earn in these two days you will lose on higher srf and no cancellation fees. and we need free advertising. it will bring uber's deception to light.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Jennifer beck said:


> Today is the first I've heard about a strike.
> 
> Besides my not earning anything on that day by not Ubering, what will the result be?
> 
> ...


We're both, compatriots and competitors. We need each other to keep the business alive. We compete with each other for the money. Same as the baseball players I'm watching on TV, they compete against each other and at the same time need each other to keep the game alive.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> If you drove for 5-minute and you were "on-time" then e-mail support your Trip ID so they can rightfully compensate you.


How do you find the "trip ID"? I got screwed out of 2 no-show pax's after driving through and around FSU when they played UM tonight. You can imagine the traffic and headaches involved with this! I drove well over 5 min for these 2 rides. The first one: I arrived at her pick-up, called her and she was 2-3 miles away and wanted me to come get her and her friends back from where I came from. I DON'T THINK SO!! So, I cancelled as a no-show. I was en-route for about 15-20 min and got paid nothing! The same for the next one. All the way through the busiest part of town and into a huge university apt complex. Crazy, drunken students everywhere! I arrived, called pax and she said she never called for an Uber!!! Well, then how did I get your name and where you lived? It just didn't pop-up magically on my phone! So, again, I cancelled as another no-show.... and got paid nothing! 
So, where is this Trip ID located on the app so I can be compensated a lousy $8?


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

TinyDog said:


> In some markets like here in Madison, they are NOT paying the drivers for cancellations. We received this notice in our weekly email.....
> 
> _Cancellation Fee
> There is no longer a cancellation fee for our *partners* and riders. If you've waited for a rider for 5 minutes and have been unable to make contact, you are welcome to cancel the trip and go back online so you can get another request. _


Yeah, and waste my time, gas, car wear and tear for another idiot who hits the wrong key on her/his iPhone and sez "I blah, blah, blah...." so GREAT, I get the privilege to "go back online so you can get another request" for more of the same, and that's when I strike or quit this madness!


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> It's starting to feel like Texas has the test markets to see how crappy Uber can treat their drivers to see exactly how much they will put up with before they quit. First it's Dallas and their shitty rates and now Houston with the cancellation fee bullshit. I also think I read that somewhere in Texas they weren't even going to get paid this week. I imagine there are people at Uber corporate getting a big laugh out of this as more and more new drivers sign up for their chance at "life changing money."


Florida, too.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

ATM said:


> what I've been also noticing .. riders who ping you.. as your driving to get them (and I've heard from kids in my car)
> their friends are still searching for drivers closer, and then when they fine one..they cancel you and their
> friend accepts the new driver. Sooooo I agree.. what i do is tell the custy, what time it is and that I'm here for a few mins.
> if they dont respond.. good night Jane.. outta there.


I see what you say and I never considered the multiple friends "shopping" for a closer ride, but you still wasted time, gas and energy..... OR do you call them immediately after the ping and let them know you'll be there in whatever time and get them to commit to your car?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> I see what you say and I never considered the multiple friends "shopping" for a closer ride, but you still wasted time, gas and energy..... OR do you call them immediately after the ping and let them know you'll be there in whatever time and get them to commit to your car?


First: I admire your courage, it can't be easy being a female driver, I know how young drunk pax speak to me and I shudder to think how it must be for you. I've heard horror stories from enough young female riders that were made to feel threatened by their previous drivers to understand how vulnerable it can feel to be locked in a car with an asshole.

Second: Multiple friends shopping for the closest ride is indicative of the average Uber rider mindset. They don't give a rats ass about your wasted time, they care only about themselves. Uber is the 800lb gorilla in the ride share market in part because "no tipping" appeals to these over-privileged insufferable snots.

I send a text to every ping - "Hi, this is Tim, your driver. I'm on my way"
Having a friendly open dialogue started decreases my cancel percentage, and if they respond to the text, 100% of the time they wait for me to arrive. Your instincts to call and get them to "commit" are accurate - it works for me. I think it becomes personal for them, they've contacted you and you are not "just" an icon on their map. For me, texts work better than a phone call because I've got enough going on in the 15 seconds after a ping, I don't need to be on the phone while trying to decide my direction and dodging traffic. I have it copied already, just open a text window and paste it to my saved Uber or Lyft contact#.

And I recommend Lyft - tipping option, better class of passengers, fewer pings but each one worth more than the average Uber ping. I make more money, on average, with Uber off and Lyft on top except weekdays.

When I'm driving Uber pax, I tell them about the strike next weekend, and give them my Lyft promo code. I get $10 if they download and start using it, and Travis loses another customer. Win Win.


----------



## IEpartner (Oct 11, 2015)

madUber74 said:


> No more cancellation fees in Madison, as of yesterday. What incentive do I have to wait even 3 mins after arrival?


Because if you cancel trips before five minutes, Uber could deactivate you. They still expect us to wait the five minutes to receive the cancellation fee.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 14895


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

they don't know what the hell to say


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Four days ago, I brought this to Uber's attention:

Xxxx (Uber)
Oct 7, 09:39

Hi Xxxx,

As I looked further and verified, the cancellation fee for Indianapolis for uberX and uberXL is $5. I apologize for the confusion. Rest assured that the site will be updated soon as I have already reported it.

I really appreciate your effort in letting us know about this.

Please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions or concerns. We're here to help.

Xxxx
help.uber.com


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

IEpartner said:


> Because if you cancel trips before five minutes, Uber could deactivate you. They still expect us to wait the five minutes to receive the cancellation fee.


They can want in one hand and shyt in the other. NO pay at 1 minute no pay at 6 minutes.. eff um.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> First: I admire your courage, it can't be easy being a female driver, I know how young drunk pax speak to me and I shudder to think how it must be for you. I've heard horror stories from enough young female riders that were made to feel threatened by their previous drivers to understand how vulnerable it can feel to be locked in a car with an asshole.
> 
> Second: Multiple friends shopping for the closest ride is indicative of the average Uber rider mindset. They don't give a rats ass about your wasted time, they care only about themselves. Uber is the 800lb gorilla in the ride share market in part because "no tipping" appeals to these over-privileged insufferable snots.
> 
> ...


Is that all you say "Hi, this is Tim, your driver. I'm on my way"? Texting IS probably the better option because of background noise, i.e. bars, clubs, etc., but, enough for these "over-privileged insufferable snots" (lol) to feel a personal contact and not cancel the ride because another driver is closer?

OK, now what about the idiots that put in the wrong address either by drunken accident or by scheming meanness? "Hi, this is Tim...." You are now on your way to an incorrect address and the snotty millennials are drunkenly unaware or laughing at the mayhem they caused! I guess your're screwed either way.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I said "if they respond" it is enough personal contact for them to not cancel. Works for me, but ymmv.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Guess I'll give them one more chance ....


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

there is only one solution...uber off oct 16th at 5pm


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

jrboy said:


> there is only one solution...uber off oct 16th at 5pm


You guys are late to the party.. I started Sept 9th.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> You guys are late to the party.. I started Sept 9th.


i signed up for lyft. i'll be driving lyft on strike weekend. this last srf hike was last straw. i know no fee for cancellations are coming in la too


----------



## Attito (Oct 1, 2015)

We started uber and we will bring it down quick.... We are going to put their low pay driver and their app to the test .... #Support strike....


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i signed up for lyft. i'll be driving lyft on strike weekend. this last srf hike was last straw. i know no fee for cancellations are coming in la too


I think you're on to something. Working for Lyft is more effective against Uber than not working at all. Also gives you a chance to bring up the Uber strike during rides without seeming like a disgruntled 'employee'! 

Guess I'll send them my new insurance card today and do that myself.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Uber Chick said:


> How do you find the "trip ID"? I got screwed out of 2 no-show pax's after driving through and around FSU when they played UM tonight. You can imagine the traffic and headaches involved with this! I drove well over 5 min for these 2 rides. The first one: I arrived at her pick-up, called her and she was 2-3 miles away and wanted me to come get her and her friends back from where I came from. I DON'T THINK SO!! So, I cancelled as a no-show. I was en-route for about 15-20 min and got paid nothing! The same for the next one. All the way through the busiest part of town and into a huge university apt complex. Crazy, drunken students everywhere! I arrived, called pax and she said she never called for an Uber!!! Well, then how did I get your name and where you lived? It just didn't pop-up magically on my phone! So, again, I cancelled as another no-show.... and got paid nothing!
> So, where is this Trip ID located on the app so I can be compensated a lousy $8?


I don't think you can find the trip # for cancels on the app. Go to your online account to get it under trip summaries.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> It's starting to feel like Texas has the test markets to see how crappy Uber can treat their drivers to see exactly how much they will put up with before they quit. First it's Dallas and their shitty rates and now Houston with the cancellation fee bullshit. I also think I read that somewhere in Texas they weren't even going to get paid this week. I imagine there are people at Uber corporate getting a big laugh out of this as more and more new drivers sign up for their chance at "life changing money."


Austin's pay was a day late.
I daised all konds of email hell with them and got a form letter on Friday that should have gone out on Thursday morning.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> I think you're on to something. Working for Lyft is more effective against Uber than not working at all. Also gives you a chance to bring up the Uber strike during rides without seeming like a disgruntled 'employee'!
> 
> Guess I'll send them my new insurance card today and do that myself.


let me know if you need a promo code.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Any other markets out there not getting their cancellation fees?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

all you people complaining...we are one day away. it's time to take a stand! uber off!!!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------

